# fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?



## Tabby1985 (19. Januar 2012)

hi leute was haltet ihr von der fox warrior s und wieviel lbs würdet ihr mir empfehlen? gruß Tabby:m


----------



## Schneidi (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

des kann man dir so nicht beantworten. da solltest du vielleicht dein gewässer etwas beschreiben und wo im gewässer du angeln willst.


----------



## Carpspezi (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

Kommt drauf an was du damit machen möchtest, was du fischt, wo du fischt ect.

Im See sind die 2,75 lbs Modelle eigentlich vollkommend ausreichend.


----------



## Köln-AnglerFS (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

Finde sie sehr gut und hat n super Verhalten im Drill.. 
Würde dir ehr die 3lbs empfehlen.. 
Gewicht der Rute meiner Meinung nach gut und einfach n bombenpreis 

Grüße aus Köln
Fabian


----------



## Tabby1985 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

Also wollte sie auf jedenfall am See benutzen! Mit wieviel wurfgewicht bin ich dann gut bedient? Muss so ca 80 -90 Meter raus ;-)


----------



## Tabby1985 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

Oder könnt ihr mir eine andere gute Rute empfehlen? Preis so im
die 100 Euro!


----------



## hotabych (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

Hi, das hört sich so an, dass du die von dir genannte Entfernung werfen willst? Da muss dir aber auch klar sein, dass mit der Rute die 90m nicht einfach mal soeben "ich mach ma jetzt" zu erreichen sind. Da muss man schon zumindest passende Rollen haben und einigermassen werfen können. Ein guter Werfer bekommt mit der Rute und vieleicht auch geflochtener Schnur 110m hin, das ist dann aber auch schon Ende der Fahnenstange. Sind eben keine Weitwurfruten.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Schneidi (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

also eine sehr gute rute in diesem Preisbereich wäre die Chub snooper. noch eine Klasse besser aber auch etwas teurer (ca 110 €) wäre die chub outcast.


----------



## Bellaron (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

Eine vernünftige Rolle ist ganz entscheident,wenn du soweit werfen willst. Und auch das optimale WG.Bei 2,75lb 78-84g WG.Bei 3lb so 92-98g WG.Vernünftige Bleie.Evtl. Flügelbleie. Ich habe mir damals auch 2,75lb für den See geholt, aber heutzutage würde ich mir eher 3lb zulegen,weil ich auch sehr oft mit PVA-Strumpf und Beutel fische.Bin der Meinung, Futter um den Hakenköder kann nur ein Vorteil sein. Jetzt im Winter vielleicht nicht, aber im Frühling/Sommer kann es nicht verkehrt sein. Aber wenn in deinem Gewässer keine Hindernisse zu befürchten sind,reichen 2,75lb.Gruß Lars


----------



## goepfi74 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

ich fische die 3lbs und bin sehr zufrieden damit , die weite erreichst du mit der rute wenn du auch eine gute rolle mit am stock hast und eine vernünftige schnur. die rute mit 2,75lbs finde ich persönlich ein bissl zu wabbelig . glaub mir die 3lbs ist die bessere variante da du doch ein wenig mehr reserve bei dieser rute hast und somit auch mit pva oder schweren inlinefutterkörben fischen kannst , ohne die rute zu überlasten . und somit bekommste immer noch saubere würfe hin . preis-leistung bei der rute einfach top !


----------



## catchandrelease96 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

Ich würde mir die Rute nicht kaufen! Die ist viel zu locker im Handteil! Ich empfehle dir die J.C TSI Carp von M&R!! Klasse Rute fische sie in 2,75 Lbs und ne neue Penn SUrfblaster 8000 klasse kombo !!! Lass lieber die Finger von der Warrior S.http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/M-R-JC-Karpfenruten_108.html


----------



## matchwinnerpro (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

Also im Preis bis 100,- würde ich die Beastmaster von Shimano empfehlen, das ist von Preis/ Leistung her der wahnsinn, der Blank ist richtig gut. Bei Norfishing ist sie für unter 100 zu kriegen.


----------



## joey96 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

Ich wollte mir jetzt die Warrior in 3 lbs holen....
Welche Rollen könntet ihr mir denn empfehlen?
Es sollte eine Rolle mit etwas grösserem Kopf sein und auf jeden Fall eine Freilaufrolle!

LG Joey


----------



## Phenom96 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

Kommt drauf an wie viel du ausgeben willst, wenns etwas mehr kosten darf, würde ich die Shimano Big Baitrunner Long Cast (alte Version) empfehlen. ansonsten die Okuma Powerliner.


----------



## goepfi74 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

wenn es eine etwas günstigere variante sein soll so kann ich dir die spro super LCS 555 empfehlen http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=SPROSuperLongCastLCS40005000 
bei e-bay bekommste das teil schon für 55 eus .
es muss nicht immer shimano sein ! und glaub mir mit der spro landest du die dicken genauso wie mit einer shimano !
die spro incognito LCS ist auch ein schmuckes teil  aber mit ca. 80 tacken etwas teurer .
http://www.psk-angelsport.de/index.php?a=2502


----------



## minne6 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

Also ich lege mir die Ruten auch evtl. zu. Allerdings mit Kork! Rollen habe ich jetzt die Baitrunner 4500b und bin begeistert von denen. 

Ich habe aber noch eine Frage zur Rute! Wer kann mir etwas zum Blank sagen. Auf den Bildern sieht der Blank extrem dick aus, was mir nicht so gut gefällt. Kann dies einer bestätigen?

Gruß
Simon


----------



## goepfi74 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

ich fische die fox warrior ES 3.00lbs und bin zufrieden mit den stöcken und der blank ist auch nicht dick ! die warrior ES hat nur ein verkürztes griffstück gegenüber anderen ruten . sie ist am griff ca. 8-10cm kürzer als andere ruten ich finde das aber nicht schlimm , mir liegt sie gut in der hand und wie gesagt für das geld bekommste nix besseres in der preisklasse . deshalb kann ich diese rute weiteremfehlen .


----------



## Carp-97 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*



minne6 schrieb:


> Also ich lege mir die Ruten auch evtl. zu. Allerdings mit Kork! Rollen habe ich jetzt die Baitrunner 4500b und bin begeistert von denen.
> 
> Ich habe aber noch eine Frage zur Rute! Wer kann mir etwas zum Blank sagen. Auf den Bildern sieht der Blank extrem dick aus, was mir nicht so gut gefällt. Kann dies einer bestätigen?
> 
> ...




Ich Fische die Warrior S Full Cork in 2,75 lbs , Der Blank ist nicht so dick wie er aussieht , ich habe gerade kein Maßband da aber ich kann das morgen mal messen wenn du möchtest.


----------



## minne6 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

Danke für die Antworten. Ich habe mir sie jetzt für 80€ das Stück bestellt. Bin schon heiß drauf.^^


----------



## minne6 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

Könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Butt Rests ihr für die Fox Warrior S mit Kork habt ? Ich finde nicht so wirklich welche. Es sei denn sie kosten gleich 5€ pro Stück.


----------



## Carp-97 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

Ich suche auchnoch welche.


----------



## Allround-Fischer (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

die rute is suuuuper würde sie au in 3 lbs nehmen. aber in full corc


----------



## minne6 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: fox warrior s 2,75lbs oder 3lbs?*

So meine Ruten in 2,75lbs und full cork sind da. Ich kann nur sagen, ich will keine andere Ruten mehr fischen. Der Kork Griff ist noch relativ dünn und einfach top verarbeitet. In 2,75lbs sind sie meiner Meinung nach keines Wegs zu weiche oder labberig. Ich mag eher weiche Ruten ! ^^


----------

